# Cub cadet 1882



## d1206 (Mar 22, 2012)

I need a sleeve hitch for my super garden tractor any suggestions


----------



## spndncash (Dec 31, 2011)

*year old reply*

I realize this is an old thread, the SGT's are set up for cat 0 3 point hitches not sleeve hitches. You could however make something. the cyclops tractors use a similar method to operate the 3 point as the older tractors use on a sleeve hitch.

I would attach it to the bracket that holds the current hitch plate. cyplops tractors have aluminum transaxles and they may not hold up to the extra weight and forces.


----------



## 1961cuboriginal (Sep 7, 2014)

Go to tractor supply or cadet dealer


----------

